# Bowlegged ducks or going lame?



## Lonesomelov (Jul 14, 2009)

We have 7 pekin ducks. One of them is bowlegged, he appears just as healthy as the rest with no obvious problems except his left leg is bowlegged.
Today in cleaning out their house, we noticed that his right leg is doing it. It also appears that it is harder for him to walk as it would be for anyone with two bowlegged legs. 

What are we missing? Is this a symptom of something? Is he just bowlegged in both legs? He wasn't bowlegged in both yesterday.

Any experience, suggestions, or is this another fight to survive?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I would suggest supplementing with Niacin. Ducks need more niacin in their diets than chickens and leg problems are the first sign of a lack. Fortunately they respond quickly if that is the problem. I've heard people suggest PolyViSol, but have not used it. You'd have to get recommendations from someone that knows the dose, but people love it. You can add 100 mg of Niacin to each gallon of the drinking water, OR you can add some brewer's yeast to their feed. Mostly this seems to be a problem for ducklings as they grow. I would supplement all the ducklings if one is having problems. If he doesn't respond in a few days, then I'm not so sure what to do.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

It sounds like niacin deficiency to me. 100 mg in a gallon of water. I give it in the first water of the morning.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I agree with both of the above posts. Add greens if they are not getting out on grass.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Pekins, are different than other breeds. They are a heavy bird and walk on weak legs (as the Vet says). I have been going here for many years and all my other ducks don't have the leg/hip problems that the Pekins do. My lame Pekins get around. Now I try to breed the best birds I can, but the leg issue still comes up. It has to do with genetics, we have breed these birds to be meat birds.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, we have bred meat birds and they do have more leg problems than other ducks. I have had Silver Appleyards and Saxonys - both meat breeds - and have to be more careful with nutrition and care of the larger birds to keep them sound and it still can be difficult. Pretty much all Mallard derivative ducks (all domestic breeds except Muscovies) were meant to be water birds and just don't have the leg strength of a chicken, for example. We are going against their nature to keep them on hard ground... and I've found that lame ducks do a lot better with good access to wading pools, ponds and any swimming they can do.


----------

